# macro from gregwatson



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

http://www.gregwatson.com/proddetail.asp?prod=PMDDPre-Mix&cat=8 is that all three macros together? I'm currently dosing flourish and iron. if that's not right where can I get an all in one macro?


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Turtlehead,
That is all 3 macros plus the traces (Plantex-B) in one whole shmear. I like to dose macros separately from the traces to better control ferting. You can
order the macros in separate packages, then use the Plantex-B (or TMG etc)
for your traces. YMMV, always, :smile: 

Bill


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

well im currently dosing flourish for te


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

It's missing P (in the N-P-K) since the PMDD is based on a Phosphorus limited dosing.

Most do not recommend an all-in-one mixture since you can't make any adjustments with all the ingredients mixed together. The dynamics of a planted tank (especially a high light/tech tank) often requires you to tinker with your macro dosing levels so you want to have the N-P-K sources separated.

It takes marginally longer to dose, but allows for much more flexibility.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

T-head--Bill's right. Get 1 lb. of each to start with. Or better yet, get 2 lbs of KNO3 and 1 lb of P & 1 lb of K. 

My tank, for example, seems to be going light on the Nitrates right now (probably due to my Cherry Shrimp population explosion) and "normal" on the Phosophates. I'm also not dosing K separately because I'm trying to see how it affects my hair algae.

If I bought the all-in-one, I couldn't be this adaptive. See?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I see, I want it to be convient though and not too messy, can I mix it up and store it? what do you guys think for ADA brighty k lights?


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Yes, it is missing the mono potassium phosphate for the "P." Sorry, my bad.
Depending on the composition of your water, you may not have to dose with
Potassium Sulfate...still, it is nice to have around, just in case ;-) 

Bill Ruyle


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

do I actually even need nkp since its provided in fish waste and food? and flourish has some of it?
I have riccia and hairgrass, dosing 1.5ml of flourish every monday and saturday, 1ml of iron wednesday
100% tap water


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> I see, I want it to be convient though and not too messy, can I mix it up and store it? what do you guys think for ADA brighty k lights?


You can dry dose all your macros. Just use the Fertilator to figure out what the amount is for the desired dosage for each. Order a set of mini measuring spoons from Greg when you order the macros.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> do I actually even need nkp since its provided in fish waste and food? and flourish has some of it?
> I have riccia and hairgrass, dosing 1.5ml of flourish every monday and saturday, 1ml of iron wednesday
> 100% tap water


Whether you need to dose macros is totally dependant on your tank setup. Low light with slow growing plant should be sustainable with just fish waste. Get above 2.5 wpg and you'll start to need CO2 and macro dosing (as well as the micros from Flourish/TMG/CSM+B).

With you growing hairgrass, it leads me to believe you're getting into a higher-light setup which will need supplemental dosing.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

4 wpg 10 gallon but flourish has a good amount of nkp


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

decided to go the seachem liquid npk route for now
4.0 wpg in my 10 g and have c02 at 17ppm do i need macros or dose flourish provide some already?
I does 1.5 ml on mondays and saturday, 1ml of iron on wednesday. 
Do I really need to buy all three of the nkp or uping the light to 4wpg doesn't seem like I will need it? 
Is it time to up c02 to aroud 20ppm diy?
using 100% tap water.
I'm so lost when it comes to nkp...


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Actually, Flourish has very little in the way of N-P-K as it's a trace element (micro) supplement. Here's what the Seachem site says...


> Flourish™ is a comprehensive plant supplement for the natural freshwater aquarium. It contains a rich assortment of important micro elements, trace elements and other nutrients. These include calcium, magnesium, iron and other important elements that have been shown to be beneficial to aquatic plants. *For macro element (NPK) fertilization, use Flourish Nitrogen™, Flourish Phosphorus™ or Flourish Potassium™ as needed.*


However, going the Flourish-line route will get expensive which is why ordering dry chemical ferts from gregwatson.com is so highly recommended.

Riccia is a N hog so unless you grossly overfeed your fish you will need to supplement macros.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

I agree the seachem way does get expensive. I have a 75 gal tank with 3 wpg. . I have watched i suck down 250 ml bottle of nitrogen last month. So i had to put in a order with greg it should be here any day now i hope cuz i am running out.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

so what do I really need? do I need all three nkp?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Order 1lb each of KN03, KH2PO4 and K2SO4. You could probably live without the K2SO4, but you might as well have it just in case, and it's better to order it with a bunch of other stuff to save on shipping.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

KN03 is nitrogen right
KH2PO4 is potassium right
and the last one is phosphate right?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

so which one do I need not need or do I need all three NPK?

I'm just doing to test out seachem first because I like liquid fert, I'll then switch over to gregwatson and because I only have a 10 g.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

KN03 is your N source from Nitrate (NO3)
KH2PO4 is your Phosphorus source from Phosphate (PO4)
K2SO4 is your Potassium source

Like I said above, you may very well be fine for K just dosing the KN03 and KH2PO4, but the cost of the K2SO4 is minimal, and there aren't too many sources for it unless you live in farm country.

With your 10g tank a pound of each will last you quite a while. And you can always mix up liquid batches for each macro if you want. I do just that and have a printed chart that I can refer to get ml/ppm amount for each of my tanks.

The only thing that's generally discouraged is mixing up a master N-P-K solution since once you do you're stuck with dosing whatever ratio that solution is mixed at.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

so I don't really need Phosphate


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

You may not need Potassium (K) since the *K*N03 and *K*H2PO4 both will be adding some.


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> http://www.gregwatson.com/proddetail.asp?prod=PMDDPre-Mix&cat=8 is that all three macros together? I'm currently dosing flourish and iron. if that's not right where can I get an all in one macro?


I get "hate email" every time I say this <grin> ... but I personally do not recommend the PMDD Pre-Mix in most cases ...

I personally believe we are better off dosing the various ingredients separately so that we can adjust the ratio to meet the unique nutrient uptake requirements of our aquarium ...

Also ... since you are already dosing Flourish and Flourish Iron, you really just want macros (the Pre-Mix also contains micro nutrients) ...

The Pre-Mix also does not contain any phosphate - which most of us believe is a valuable macro nutrient ...

So save yourself a few bucks and just pick up some Potassium Nitrate and Potassium Phosphate ...

And if you are one of the old guard like me who still believe in dosing extra Potassium, consider Potassium Sulfate as well ...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

ok that sums it up thanks everyone.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi folks, 
Just wanted to put in a good word on Greg's products and service: I ordered
some Calcium Chloride, Chelated Iron 10% (can't wait to try it) and another
set of spoons, last Friday night. He sent the order out Saturday morning
and I received it today! One happy customer, thanks, Greg! :smile: 

Bill Ruyle


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

quote:Hi folks, 
Just wanted to put in a good word on Greg's products and service: I ordered
some Calcium Chloride, Chelated Iron 10% (can't wait to try it) and another
set of spoons, last Friday night. He sent the order out Saturday morning
and I received it today! One happy customer, thanks, Greg! 

Bill Ruyle quote 




Dido i also have order from greg recently and he will receive a another order soon.


----------

